# Skyler's Gone....



## sharlin

I sit here in shock and disbelieve with tears rolling down my face as I try to come to terms with the fact that I held my beloved Skyler for the last time today. Within a period of 36 hours he went from the everyhappy Skypup to my holding him as he took his last breath. Undetected cancer of the spleen had spread to his liver and I noticed he was not very active and his belly looked a little swollen-yesterday afternoon. By this afternoon when I took him to the vet he could hardly walk and withinan hour needed 02 to breathe. PLEASE find out whatever tests are available and have your loved ones tested--this was a lightening bolt that took my best friends life within a day. I know he is at the Bridge with Annie waiting for me, but, a very large part of my soul was ripped away this evening. Please say a prayer for Skyler and wish him a safe journey--I might not be on for awhile.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Awww, Steve what a shock. Your post made my heart sink into my stomach. So very, very sorry for your loss. Godspeed to Skyler on his journey. My thoughts are with you and your NorCal Pack.


----------



## Win1

sharlin said:


> I sit here in shock and disbelieve with tears rolling down my face as I try to come to terms with the fact that I held my beloved Skyler for the last time today. Within a period of 36 hours he went from the everyhappy Skypup to my holding him as he took his last breath. Undetected cancer of the spleen had spread to his liver and I noticed he was not very active and his belly looked a little swollen-yesterday afternoon. By this afternoon when I took him to the vet he could hardly walk and withinan hour needed 02 to breathe. PLEASE find out whatever tests are available and have your loved ones tested--this was a lightening bolt that took my best friends life within a day. I know he is at the Bridge with Annie waiting for me, but, a very large part of my soul was ripped away this evening. Please say a prayer for Skyler and wish him a safe journey--I might not be on for awhile.


As I sit here in my own self pity, your post has brought tears streaming down my face. Godspeed across that bridge Skyler...Godspeed.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Sending love & strength to you tonight and wishing I could do more.......


----------



## TheHooch

Steve I am just shocked by this. Know that you have my thoughts and prayers.

Hooch


----------



## Ant

I don't know what to say Steve except my thoughts and prayers are with you and Skyler.


----------



## marshab1

So not expected. Tinkerbell and I send our prayers to you and Norcal pack tonight.

God speed Skyler.


----------



## Goldndust

I'm soooooo very sorry! I do know what your going through, and it is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.

Will keep you in my prayers, as well as your Skyler for a safe journey home. Big Hugs too you!


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Steve, I just got your email and I sent an email back. Please know I am so deeply sorry. I was in complete shock when I read the email. I am so so very very sorry. You and Skyler will be in my thoughts and prayers and know that Brinkley and I send hugs your way. I am just so very sorry Steve.


----------



## justmejanis

Steve....I am so stunned I can barely write this. Tears are flowing with yours. I hate cancer. HATE the *******. Took Spencer at five years.

I had NO clue about Sklyer. I cannot begin to imagine how you feel right now. At least with Spencer I had several months to prepare.

My heart hurts for you. So much. I cannot stop the tears. I know your pain. I feel so helpless and so sick over this terrible and unexpected news.

I would do anything to take this pain away. Honestly Steve, I do not understand this. Skyler was always alive for me. Strong and beautiful.

I am so terribly sorry. I feel so helpless here.

I will never understand this. Sleep softly beautiful boy. You were loved beyond measure.

Again, I am so sorry Steve.


----------



## Sivin

Steve,

I am so, so sorry. Lymphoma of the spine took Jodie, our first golden, and though we did have a few weeks to prepare the experience was devestating nevertheless. Please know that we are all here for you and share your deep sorrow. 

Helaine (Rocklin, CA)


----------



## mybuddy

Hello Steve,

Nice to meet you, although a shame not under better circumstances.

I am so sorry for your loss. I can feel your pain and know just how you are feeling.

Please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and your beloved Skyler.

Sending warm hugs

Victoria and Buddy


----------



## psybass

Steve, I'm so very sorry. I lost my Kelly 2 weeks ago today. I understand the pain. It does get better and the fun and good memories will begin to replace the sadness. The people here have been a source of great support. Again, my deepest sympathy. If I know my Kelly she met Skyler with big grin and wagging tail and they are romping at the Bridge.

Mark


----------



## Maggies mom

Steve , Im so sorry......There arent any words that can ease your pain, but know we have you in our thoughts.Please know we are here for you..... The crew sends big hugs..................


----------



## gold4me

I am so very sorry to hear about Skyler. I know exactly what you are feeling, the shock, the pain and the sadness. We lost our Petey in exactly the same way to cancer of the spleen. The scary thing is we had an ultra sound on our boy in Sept. and his spleen was perfect and NO SIGN of any masses. In February he went to the Bridge after a tumor ruptured(hemangiosarcoma). FIVE MONTHS! That is how fast it can happen. Our vet was amazed. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Steve,

I'm so very sorry... 

This reminds me so much of when gold4me was losing Petey. Hugs to you and your family...


----------



## desilu

Oh, no, Steve! What a shock! I can't imagine what you are going through now. The love you have for Skyler came shining through in all your posts. I know you will miss him terribly. I'm holding you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 3 goldens

Tears again tonight. I am so very, very sorry for your loss. Why, oh why do we love our dogs so much. I know how stunned you are. I have usually had a little warning, except for when we lost 5 year old Scooter to a sudden heart attack. It always hurts. Know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maryjean

You are in our thoughts and prayers here. 

maryjean


----------



## davebeech

Steve, that really is such sad news about Skyler, and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Hudson

*so very sorry for your loss*

So very sorry for your loss of Skyler,please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. To loss our beloved goldens .....,words can not express the pain we feel,...... in time be comforted by the wonderful time and life you shared together.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Steve, I am so very very sorry, Skyler is in my thougts and prayers as are you and your family. Theres not much to be said to help ease the pain, you just need time...we are all thinking of you.


----------



## lovestofly

I am so very sorry for your loss. I don't know what else to say. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Steve, As many others, I am sooooooo deeply sorry!

God Speed precious Skyler.


----------



## vrocco1

Steve, I am so sorry, I know there is nothing I could write here to make you feel better.


----------



## HovawartMom

I am so very sorry!.
I don't even though what to say!.


----------



## FranH

I'm so sorry for your loss. I loved your photos of sweet Skyler. It's so hard to lose a beloved pet.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry about Skylar-I don't know what to say. It is always hard to lose them, and harder when it is so unexpected.


----------



## Jazz's Mom

I"m so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*No!!*

Steve I am sitting here at my desk at work when I read this and I truly have tears running down my face, people are stopping to ask what the problem is...and I just wave them away...This is awful! I am so very sorry! I will keep you and your family in my prayers, and light a candle for skyler's safe, peaceful passing over the rainbow bridge into the land of happiness! I am so sorrry dear!  :no:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

My sincere condolences to you and your family. So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. 
Sending word up to Jake to show your boy where they keep all the best tennis balls.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh God, please tell me this is not the dog with those beautiful deep eyes! You posted a picture in the May calendar contest, I think that was Skyler, wasn't it


----------



## Jo Ellen

And so it is 

I'm so very sorry. I'll always remember Skyler's eyes. I'm very sad about this.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

So Sorry for your loss. Please know that Rosco and I have you and your family in our thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am so sorry to have to hear of this. That cancer did come about quickly. I can not imagine what you are going through at the moment. I do know that Skyler had one of the best times in life that a Golden could have all the time you had him.


----------



## Angel_Kody

I am so sorry Steve. There is no easy way to lose them. Whether it's sudden or drawn out the pain is still real and true and deep. I know how much your heart is hurting and the shear void that exists right now. Please know that we are here for you as you travel this difficult road. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your pack. I will light a candle tonight to help guide Skyler on his journey to the Bridge.

God speed sweet Angel Skyler...run free sweet boy...


----------



## PJD001

I am so sorry. How old was he? The forum is full of bad news tonight. Bless his soul in Rainbow Ridge. Prayers to you and yours.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Oh I am so very sorry you lost your beloved Skyler! And, so quickly. Its never easy but when it is so sudden there is no time to prepare your heart for their absence. I have lost dogs this way so know what you are feeling right now. I have also lost Goldens to cancer and know how good they are at hiding they are ill. Skyler will always walk beside you, just on silent paws now. He will never be far away - just check your heart and you will find him. Hugs and prayers coming your way from

Jazzys Mom, SunnyRose and Jasmine


----------



## mylissyk

This is just so, I can't even find words to express how very sad I am. Skyler always gave me a smile. I am so very sorry Steve, I will be thinking of you.


----------



## robinsegg26

Steve- I am so sorry about Skyler.. u are in our prayers


----------



## Bud Man Bell

So sorry for your loss. How can things like this happen. At least he you there to comfort him as he crossed over to the bridge to wait for you.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am so sorry! Please accept our sympathy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh no! What a terrible day for us here with our beloved dogs. I'm so so terribly sorry for your loss


----------



## mylissyk

Steve, how old was he?

I keep coming back to this and I just can't believe it.


----------



## cubbysan

Steve, I am so sorry for your loss. 

I lost my Nikki, a German Shepherd last August the same way. She was not acting herself for a couple days, brought her to the vets. I ended up putting her down a few hours later. The vet told me an aggressive decision would have to be made, and at this point there was nothing they could do.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

I am so very sorry about Skyler. What a sad day on GRF today. My thoughts are with you and 3Goldens. God bless.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Steve, I am very sorry for your loss....Our thought's and prayers are with you....


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

I'm so sad to hear about Skyler. It's hard to lose one to old age but even more shocking when they go suddenly due to illness. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## moverking

Oh, dear Steve...there are no words. We are here for you. The WV pack will cross their paws tonight for you and Skyler's journey. Peace.


----------



## sashac

ohmigosh i can't believe this happened, and so fast. i am so sorry skyler had to leave before his time, nothing we can say will make it better, but that awful feeling will pass and you will be left with the happiest of memories of your golden boy, who is waiting for you, playing with annie. i am so sorry.


----------



## RickGibbs

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, too, Steve. I know it must be very hard and my thoughts go out to you.


----------



## mojosmum

Please know that our hearts are breaking with you. Another special angel has returned home.

*In Loving Memory*



They will go quietly,

the pets who've shared our lives.

In subtle ways they let us know

their spirit still survives.

Old habits still can make us

think we hear them at the door.

Or step back when we drop

a tasty morsel on the floor.

Our feet still go around the place

the food dish used to be,

And, sometimes, coming home at night,

we miss them terribly.

And although time may bring new friends,

and a new food dish to fill,

That one place in our hearts

belongs to them…

and always will.



-Author unknown


----------



## Thor's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear about Skyler's sudden passing. We're wishing him godspeed on his journey to the bridge. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Skyler.


----------



## threegoldengirls

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## GoldenShamus

Steve,

I'm in tears sitting here reading this, I know how much you love your crew. I can't imagine the pain you must be feeling right now. 

I lost my 6 year old boy to cancer a few years ago, we only had a bit more time than you had, less than 2 weeks...

There really isn't anything I can say to take the pain away, but if there was, I'd say it. The only thing I know to be true is that Skyler knew he was loved every day he was with you, you are one of the most dedicated and loving dog owners. Skyler will be waiting for you at the Bridge, that you can be sure of.

My heart goes out to you. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## daddysgirl

Steve, i am so sorry for your loss of Skyler. you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Denise


----------



## Doreens

Oh Im so very sorry for your sad loss of skyler.

My heart goes out to you all. You will be in my thoughts and prayers

sandra


----------



## Ella's Mom

Steve, I am so very very very sorry. Hugs and prayers to you and the Norcal pack.


----------



## JPD

Steve...I am soooo sorry. This is very devastating for me. Some of the people that know me personally know why.

My Heart is with you during this time of sadness.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Steve--

Our heartfelt condolences to you and the rest of the family. It's one thing to have an older pet gradually fade away--but to have one slip away in less than two days--is absolutely horrible...

We're so sorry for your loss.

SJ


----------



## mainegirl

Please know that we will be praying and thinking about you and your family (and 3golden's) now. It cannot be expressed how sorry we are for you.... No one should feel the pain that you are going through right now. I know the emptiness and lonliness of that special golden face not being "in the way" like usual. the sound of their toenail on the floor, the chin resting on your knee with the beautiful brown eyes looking deep into your soul. But we do have those loving memories, others do not. You have the love (it really is all about the love) of Skylar still around you. Hugs being sent to you

Beth, moose, angel
and Sandy, Whiskers and Misty at the bridge


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Steve I am truely sorry that you lost Skyler. I hear the pain in your post and I can't help but cry with you.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe

Oh Steve, I am so very sorry to hear of your loss of Skyler. He was a wonderful dog and had a wonderful life with you, he knows that, believe me. I am sure he is running and playing with my Nala right now, she will watch over him. This CT clan is sending hugs of comfort to the NorCal pack...Daisey and Kady will help you get through this...they will be your greatest comfort.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN

I am sorry to be just seeing this. Please know that I am so sad about Skyler and my heart and prayers are with you. May you be filled with the loving memories of Skyler always!

Barb


----------



## lgnutah

I can't think of a single thing to say that would be of any help. Just please know we all care.


----------



## Joe

Steve, it was a big shock. I just read your post. I am so very sorry to hear what happened and I can't find the words to really explain how I feel. But I just wanted to say, that I am very very sorry. I cannot imagine to lose one of our Goldens, we are so attached to them, love them so much...
My deepest sympathy.
Joe


----------



## goldenluver

I am so very sorry. You and Skyler are in my thoughts. R.I.P sweet Skyler.


----------



## Brandy's Mom

Steve, I am very sorry for your loss. When we lost Reyna a couple of years ago, it was also extremely sudden. She was happy and playful, then died a few hours later due to what the vets believe was a splenic tumor that burst. 

RIP Skyler. You took a big piece of a lot of hearts with you on your journey.


----------



## Phoebe

I am so sorry! I understand only too well...my golden, Lucy, was playing tug in the morning, could not walk by the afternoon, took her to an emergency clinic where we were told her stomach was full of tumors and she was gone by the following morning. It is such a shock to the family when it happens, and the only thing that can really be said is that atleast your Skyler did not appear to suffer.

I will light a candle in Skyler's memory.

Hugs,

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe, Eliza Doolittle & Tulip


----------



## Taz Monkey

i'm so sorry


----------



## Chaucer and Mom

Please accept my condolences about your terrible loss. I lost one of my beloved Goldens, Dandy Lion, that way. I did notice he was a little off; but nothing showed up in the tests. And then... he was gone. It's an unbelievable shock.

So, so sorry.


----------



## Dslats

I'm a little behind on my posting. I'm so sorry for your loss of skyler. my thoughts and prayers are with you all. 

rest well skyler.

Debbie & mason


----------



## KatzNK9

I'm so sorry for your loss. I do hope your many happy memories of Skyler often bring smiles to you. Run free, Skyler! Run free!


----------



## BeauShel

Steve,

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard when we lose them no matter if it is suddenly or a known illness. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Just remember he is at the Rainbow bridge playing with friends without pain now. Remember the good times and smile. That is the way he would want you to remember him. When you are feeling better I would like to talk (PM) with you about some of his symtoms. My Beau has been sick alot lately and some of his symtoms my vet is stumped. Till then you are in my prayers


----------



## psybass

Steve, so sorry about Skyler. I know the heartbreak of cancer. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


Sandy and Kelly, miss you girls. Show Skyler the way.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom

Steve-

I don't get to post much because of a busy schedule, but was so touched by Skylar's passing. Every Golden owner feels your pain, whether we've lost a beloved pet or not. I hope that time is helping you heal. Skylar sounds like a wonderful boy. I'm sure he's still "with" you... 

Denise


----------



## laika

I fully understand your pain and send all my love . My sweet golden died of sudden heart attack and was gone in less than 3 seconds . You are left with a broken heart and no way to get over the shock and pain.

Reading the posts here helps ease a bit of pain , I hope that you find the strength and love in these posts . Get a hug and loads of kisses from me.

Love,
Laika


----------



## Raynouval

_Ray_
I'm So sorry To hear that!!!
I Know how you feel...
I Too Have lost my dog and it Creates pain to me!!!
Our deepest Sympathy
_Ray_


----------



## dana

I am so sorry! 
i know what you are going through and i dearly hope you are ok! once again i am soooooo sorry


----------



## Dino

Sorry about your loss Steve, Golden memories of Skyler will live on forever! Love, Dino


----------



## thaichips

Steve, our thouths are with you at this very sad time.


----------



## Wrigleysmom

Dear Steve, please accept my late condolences on the loss of your beloved dog, Skyler. I can tell by your other posts that you are a great person, and I feel bad I didn't post on this sooner. Sometimes (all the time, actually) it is hard for me to read the rainbow bridge section, and if I do, I don't know how to respond, because alot of things on this section make me cry, and want to get up and play with my dogs. Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Charliemaggie

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our Chester back in April with the same thing. He had been showing signs of something being wrong since he turned age 9 in early March. I knew something was up but didn't know if I should go to the vet's office. The signs were so vague.

My friend's Golden, Christopher, is acting lethargic today. I'm hoping she'll take him to the vet's office. As you know, Goldens seldom are lethargic.

Cheryl
​


----------



## timm

steve, having lost our little girl last night we know the pain your going through, we are so sorry for your loss


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Steve and family,
I just saw this... I am so sorry. 
All of you are in our thoughts and prayers.
We are thinking of you, no words can express our sorrow
May all the love you had for Skyler bring you peace


----------



## swpdmp

I am SO very sorry. You are in my prayers.


----------

